# Waiting for my S Line Special Edition



## audi321 (Feb 13, 2010)

So I'm waiting for my S Line Special Edition which I was originally told would arrive mid June. Just spoken to the dealer for an update and I'm told I will get the 2011 Model and that delivery will now be September :-(

Question is.....what if they don't do the Special Edition in the 2011 model??? I thought that the reason they did a Special Edition was to sell the stock of the old model off with some freebies on?

Looking at the Audi news website, they only have listed an S Line (without 19' alloys, etc)

Should I moan about the new model not being a special edition or should I be happy I'm getting the new model (daytime LEDs, etc)


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

The new standard model looks practically the same as the current s line model however has a few upgrades. Ive heard from a few dealers now that delivery of the new cars will not be until the last quarter of this year. Also the SE has been withdrawn from order now so if you do get the facelifted model you probably wont get the SE bits (19" wheels, ipod, bose etc).

I would get clarification from your dealer...


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

audi321 said:


> So I'm waiting for my S Line Special Edition which I was originally told would arrive mid June. Just spoken to the dealer for an update and I'm told I will get the 2011 Model and that delivery will now be September :-(
> 
> Question is.....what if they don't do the Special Edition in the 2011 model??? I thought that the reason they did a Special Edition was to sell the stock of the old model off with some freebies on?
> 
> ...


Depends if your prefer the old model, but i gotta say your the first person to complain about getting the new model :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

if they dont sell it anymore you cant have it.

You have two options 
take the new MY11, which will be at the old car price - so you'll save a few ££s on new
or ask for you money back given you wont be getting what you ordered.

Audi do have a clause on the SE, so you are screwed tbh.


----------



## TNBONDJB (Nov 23, 2009)

Yep, I was speaking to my mate (Audi sales Manager) and he has stated thaht the SE is now finished and as has been said, the titanium wheels etc will no longer be available.

The only models will be the S-Line and standard spec.


----------



## bryan m (Jan 15, 2010)

I fear i am screwed too - but i placed my order and they accepted in Feb - so surely they must honour it?


----------



## Dabz (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm the same as you - I'll be gutted to miss out on the 19" titanium wheels, I love the look of them, plus would miss bluetooth. I ordered in nov and still no word on build date, whether it'll be facelist or not...getting very fed up and have spent another evening tonight looking for alternatives, but can't find any other cars I like as much as the tt


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If you don't have a confirmed build date you won't be getting a SE


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm kind of stunned that you don't have a confirmed build date having ordered in November. It'll probably be close to a year from date of ordering before your car arrives!!


----------



## Dabz (Sep 7, 2009)

yup, pathetic isn't it..which now means I won't be getting the car I wanted despite ordering very early! If only there was something else I liked, I;d jump ship in an instant!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Pug RCZ
Alfa
350z
Z4


----------



## Dabz (Sep 7, 2009)

I like diesel engines..forgot to mention that bit  nice dieel coupes are hard to find :/


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Pug RCZ
> Alfa
> 350z
> Z4


Why are you selling your TT RS Tosh? R8 on order?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No point to the RS, all the TT models look the same.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

We have an Ibis TTr S Line SE S tronic on order and have been told No cars will arrive in the UK till August / september at the earliest and there are no SE's full stop, you want Bose get your credit card, you want blutooth get your credit card out, you want 19 inch wheels guess what, get your credit card out or if you don't want to pay the difference then just simply get out the dealership, !!!!! thats what i was told today !!! :x :x :x :x


----------



## audi321 (Feb 13, 2010)

BREAKING NEWS!!

I've spoken to the dealer today who has checked with Audi HQ and apparently although I am getting the MY2011 car, it will have the extras that I would have got on the SE! i.e. 19 inch titanium alloys, bluetooth, Bose, etc, etc! I've asked them to put it in an email so I have it in writing!

So I'm a happy chappy, and it'll be here early Sept, so will be the new reg!! Yee haa, will make the wait even more worth it!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> No point to the RS, all the TT models look the same.


is that why your selling??

you knew that when you bought it :?


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

bryan m said:


> I fear i am screwed too - but i placed my order and they accepted in Feb - so surely they must honour it?


I ordered my SE Roadster at start of March and no one has said anything to me yet. Not had a build week yet either.
If you look at p17 of the TT brochure it says for 'orders placed up to and inc 30th June 2010'...Though they have a disclaimer which says...'subject to availability' :?:


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

audi321 said:


> BREAKING NEWS!!
> 
> I've spoken to the dealer today who has checked with Audi HQ and apparently although I am getting the MY2011 car, it will have the extras that I would have got on the SE! i.e. 19 inch titanium alloys, bluetooth, Bose, etc, etc! I've asked them to put it in an email so I have it in writing!
> 
> So I'm a happy chappy, and it'll be here early Sept, so will be the new reg!! Yee haa, will make the wait even more worth it!


I have just written to mine to ask the same thing thanks for flagging this up audi321


----------



## audi321 (Feb 13, 2010)

UPDATE

I now have it in writing from my dealer that my car that should have been a Special Edition, will now be a facelift S Line (due early Sept) and WILL have the extras that my Special Edition would have come with (i.e. 19 inch alloys, Bluetooth, Bose, Symphony, Ipod, etc) AND they will be honouring it at the old model price!

RESULT ME FINKS - Just gotta wait a bit longer :x

To all those with outstanding SE orders, if you haven't got a build week yet, you will be getting the facelift S Line, and you should write to the dealer to ensure you will get the extras!


----------



## marko (Feb 27, 2006)

That's great news. I am in a similar position. Only ordered my SLine SE end of March from Sheffield Audi - awaiting a call this week about this issue.

Which dealer are you with if you don't mind me asking - I hope I can get the same treatment


----------



## kingoftherodeo (Feb 10, 2010)

Im in the same position. Hopefully I also get the same treatment, I'll be gutted if I don't get the options I had on order.


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

marko said:


> That's great news. I am in a similar position. Only ordered my SLine SE end of March from Sheffield Audi - awaiting a call this week about this issue.
> 
> Which dealer are you with if you don't mind me asking - I hope I can get the same treatment


Audi seem to be honouring all SE models in the system at the moment, so I reckon you should be fine. I too ordered mine at the end of March and should know next week for the build week...for delivery Sept


----------



## marko (Feb 27, 2006)

Got a call from my dealer today - they won't be honouring my Sline SE order - I will be getting the facelift Sline model instead.

No build week as of yet. But they will honour the original deal and price as agreed - and is on my order form!

I have now started discussions about the stuff I will lose - particularly the 19"s - which I really like. Not a fan of the SLine alloys.

Overall, not displeased as new car has a real attraction - DRLs and extra performance, plus, as far as I can see - V6 type tailpipes too.


----------



## audi321 (Feb 13, 2010)

LATEST UPDATE!!!

The dealer called to say my car is coming now!! I said, I thought I was getting the new model in September? They said that Audi have managed to extend the Special Edition build weeks to fulfil the backlog of orders. I reminded them of the email which confirmed that I would be getting the MY11, but they've said tough.

As a gesture of goodwill they've offered me £250 of accessories! I said ok, fit me cruise, they said that'll be an extra £340!!! As cruise retrofit is £590!

So I'm not too happy, but at least I get my car next week!!! FYI order was placed 21/2/2010


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

audi321 said:


> LATEST UPDATE!!!
> 
> The dealer called to say my car is coming now!! I said, I thought I was getting the new model in September? They said that Audi have managed to extend the Special Edition build weeks to fulfil the backlog of orders. I reminded them of the email which confirmed that I would be getting the MY11, but they've said tough.
> 
> ...


That's an absolute joke! I guess you can't really complain though as you are getting exactly what you ordered!

£250 because you're not getting the new one is a joke though, I would try and demand the new model or if not at least a free comfort pack (cruise control, etc)...


----------



## ChrisReynolds (Feb 4, 2010)

audi321 said:


> LATEST UPDATE!!!
> 
> The dealer called to say my car is coming now!! I said, I thought I was getting the new model in September? They said that Audi have managed to extend the Special Edition build weeks to fulfil the backlog of orders. I reminded them of the email which confirmed that I would be getting the MY11, but they've said tough.
> 
> ...


When exactly do you expect to get the car? I wonder if infact you are getting somebody's cancelled order?


----------



## audi321 (Feb 13, 2010)

They said I'm getting what I ordered, so it's tough that I had an email from them stating it would be a MY11 car. It's not a cancelled order, they said Audi had extended the build weeks for the SE to fulfil orders (I recon they realised how many new SLines they were going to be upgrading to SE spec!)

They said my car is built and it was on the ship as we speak so to expect it late next week!


----------



## audi321 (Feb 13, 2010)

You know what......I've had a re-think. £250 is an insult for all the message around on a 30 grand car! Especially as this gets me nothing in reality for my car (not even half the amount for cruise!)

Does anyone have the number of Audi UK? I'm going to take this further!


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

0800 699888

Audi UK
Brunswick Court, Yeomans Drive, Blakelands, 
Milton Keynes, MK14 5LR, 
United Kingdom

Sort It Out !!!!! :x :x :x


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I don't think you can complain too much really, the only person who sent you the email was the dealer and we all know that they know sod all!

It's a shame but it's not a surprise really, I mean Audi give something away for free? Yeah right!

You've got exactly what you ordered so haven't lost anything apart from hope!

Good luck anyway! Let us know how you get on!


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

richieshore said:


> I don't think you can complain too much really, the only person who sent you the email was the dealer and we all know that they know sod all!
> 
> It's a shame but it's not a surprise really, I mean Audi give something away for free? Yeah right!
> 
> ...


The Dealer is a legal representative of Audi, therefore anything that they write is a legal document from Audi themselves, You have them bang to rights and any solicitor would be more than happy to take this up, I know i just spoke to a very good friend of mine and He is one !!!


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

marko said:


> Got a call from my dealer today - they won't be honouring my Sline SE order - I will be getting the facelift Sline model instead.
> 
> No build week as of yet. But they will honour the original deal and price as agreed - and is on my order form!
> 
> ...


This seems like a stitch up. This is what you ordered. They say they are not honouring your SE order..that's fine then...Just tell them you want everything that is 'SE' and add it onto the new car ...if not, I would let them know you are considering cancelling. That SE was a good upgrade price wise, don't let them get away with it


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

bozzy96 said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you can complain too much really, the only person who sent you the email was the dealer and we all know that they know sod all!
> ...


I see your angle on that Bozzy, though Audi are not in breach of their original contract to supple said spec car....Its worth a try, nothing to loose but a lot to gain i suppose. :?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Also every email I've got from my dealer says something at the bottom like; If verification is required please request a hard-
copy version. Audi does not accept liability for any errors or omissions in the contents of this message and are not liable for any incomplete or delayed information contained in this communication. No contracts may be concluded on behalf of Audi or any group company via e-mail.

Personally I still think it's worth a try, and as mentioned, nothing to lose but a lot to gain so is definitely worth the effort but in terms of solicitors etc I don't think you'll have much of a chance if all you have is an email off a dealer who clearly doesn't have a clue what he is saying!


----------



## arlurt (Feb 24, 2010)

Still waiting for our S-Line SE too. Signed up and paid a deposit at the end of February, the order appeared on Audi's system on the 2nd of March. We were told by the dealer that the car might be available for early June. He said a build date was normally available within a couple of weeks of the order being accepted but fifteen weeks on we still haven't got a build date from him.

I eMailed Audi UK a few weeks ago to confirm that the order was with them and to see if it was just the dealer that was messing us about, but I got little more from them. I was told that they didn't allocate build dates until four weeks before build and that they would get back in touch when there was something to tell us. Audi UK also contacted the dealer who, then got back to me all huffy about why I'd gone direct to Audi UK

I've had a follow up eMail from Audi UK this morning saying that we've been "...allocated an expected build week of 43..." with delivery in mid November. Sounds a bit vague, and I'm not happy that the build date is still so far away. If they'd said delivery would be 35 to 40 weeks when we placed the order then we would have looked at other options.

Has anyone else with a February/March order got a build date yet?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

welcome to the club mate :lol: :lol:

When i orderes my car last september I got it in march :?


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

arlurt said:


> Still waiting for our S-Line SE too. Signed up and paid a deposit at the end of February, the order appeared on Audi's system on the 2nd of March. We were told by the dealer that the car might be available for early June. He said a build date was normally available within a couple of weeks of the order being accepted but fifteen weeks on we still haven't got a build date from him.
> 
> I eMailed Audi UK a few weeks ago to confirm that the order was with them and to see if it was just the dealer that was messing us about, but I got little more from them. I was told that they didn't allocate build dates until four weeks before build and that they would get back in touch when there was something to tell us. Audi UK also contacted the dealer who, then got back to me all huffy about why I'd gone direct to Audi UK
> 
> ...


That is terrible !

I would be going up the wall if my delivery had extended by that much.

June was bad enough but to be now facing November WTF !


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

> As a gesture of goodwill they've offered me £250 of accessories! I said ok, fit me cruise, they said that'll be an extra £340!!! As cruise retrofit is £590!


Sorry but they're trying to pull a fast one there.

Manchester Audi fitted cruise to mine for £250 (although they originally said £300) Alternatively just use someone like Awesome GTI (who did my Mk I).


----------



## jashill (Nov 18, 2009)

I ordered an SE in March through a Contract Hire company, they have told me Audi have confirmed MY11 with SE parts verbally but nothing in writing yet - I've read on here elsewhere that many people were given written confirmation of the SE spec being honoured, I wonder if there's a cut off point somewhere.
No dates yet but the dealer reckoned June orginally, now July/Aug but I reckon September will be optimistic.
This is starting to take the fun out of it, I might just tell them to stick it.


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

Why do you have to wait so long have you gone for a wierd colour or loads of extra's??

i went to the coventry dealer start of june asked for a tt coupe ibis s line SE said he had one and could collect it the next week, which i did but he made the balls up off it been a roadster with more bits on and gave it me at the same price as acoupe.

But apparently coventry or birmingham audi have a couple SE's in there compound could give them a call??


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

I ordered TDI S-Line SE in March, build wk21, should be in the country by now. I've cancelled the order and reordered MY11, due in October. I guess there will be a very nice specced car up for sale very soon.


----------



## arlurt (Feb 24, 2010)

The order is for a well spec'd S-Line SE S-Tronic, nothing weird. If most TTs are made to order then what's specified really shouldn't make any difference to the time between order and delivery. Ordering in week 9, and delivery in week 46, really isn't good, and not being told there was such a long wait is very bad.

The dealer has said the delay and lack of information is because of the change over from MY2010 to MY2011, he's played up the differences between the model years and told me they have to stop the build line while they change over... Doesn't sound very likely to me, the differences between model years are simply the bits the cars are made out of. A 2011 car could follow a 2010 down the build line in the same way as a TTS can follow a roadster.

If we'd been told when the order was placed that there was a nine month lead time then we would have made an informed choice, but 15 weeks of being told week on week, sorry we don't have a build date yet is very poor. Still don't have anything from the dealer, just the eMail from Audi UK refering to an "expected build week".

It's getting to the point now where cancelling the car is a serious option. I don't want to pick up a new TT in mid November. Does anyone know what the deal is on cancelling an order, would we get the deposit back having been messed about for so long on the delivery date?


----------



## Acidlab (Jan 31, 2010)

Ordered an Ibis TDi SE back in January and eventually got build week 21. I'm told the dealer is expecting it in on tuesday and will be ready for collection end of the week... and a nice surprise is that I am also told that it's a MY11 but that remains to be seen ! I have also heard from Stafford Audi are expecting a Scuba Blue MY11 TTC in next week which explains why the car advertised on Piston Heads has no photos yet.


----------



## arlurt (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Acidlab,

Thanks for your reply, pleased to hear that your car is so close.

Did your dealer keep you up to date with your build date? I've not been able to establish where the problem with lack of information has come from with our car. The dealer tells me it's Audi that are not issuing build dates, which is supported by what they show me on the computer when I ask about the order. But I can't believe that Audi don't know when they're going to build a car, and don't understand the consequences of such uncertainty for their customers.


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

arlurt said:


> The order is for a well spec'd S-Line SE S-Tronic, nothing weird. If most TTs are made to order then what's specified really shouldn't make any difference to the time between order and delivery. Ordering in week 9, and delivery in week 46, really isn't good, and not being told there was such a long wait is very bad.
> 
> The dealer has said the delay and lack of information is because of the change over from MY2010 to MY2011, he's played up the differences between the model years and told me they have to stop the build line while they change over... Doesn't sound very likely to me, the differences between model years are simply the bits the cars are made out of. A 2011 car could follow a 2010 down the build line in the same way as a TTS can follow a roadster.
> 
> ...


I smell BS from your dealer. I posted in the other thread that I ordered by TT Coupe S-line with a few options on 10 May and I've got build week 35. The dealer rang me to tell me last week (or the week before).

I don't think there's any question that you should be able to get your deposit back, don't know about you but all i got was a receipt for the cash no terms and conditions attached to it. Even if there are - you've had so many delays that it would only be reasonable for you to clancel and get your deposit back. Failing that make them give you car from whenyou shoudl have had delivery until the time tha tyour car actually gets there.

Ant


----------



## Acidlab (Jan 31, 2010)

I actually ordered through a leasing company as my local Audi dealer couldn't come anywhere close with figures but I know that Crawley Audi are the supplying dealer as my lease company find them very good to deal with. I haven't had any direct contact with the dealer as yet but they seem to be keeping my lease company well informed with regular updates so its been a painless experience so far. This is my first Audi experience and i'm hoping it will be a good one....


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

I too use crawly audi, there quite good


----------



## JustinTTR (Apr 12, 2010)

We ordered in the last week of March and pick the car up at 9am tomorrow!


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

Acidlab said:


> I actually ordered through a leasing company as my local Audi dealer couldn't come anywhere close with figures but I know that Crawley Audi are the supplying dealer as my lease company find them very good to deal with. I haven't had any direct contact with the dealer as yet but they seem to be keeping my lease company well informed with regular updates so its been a painless experience so far. This is my first Audi experience and i'm hoping it will be a good one....


I have ordered mine through Audi Crawley and have found there CS second to none, very impressed indeed. As mine was due on 1st Sept but now due w/c 13th Sept they said I could bring my current tt in on the 1st (which is what I wanted) for a pool car even though they said I could keep hold of mine if I wanted. They have a new manager there and he seems very accommodating.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, chris the sales manager is ace, very nice guy,

feels wierd when i complement an audi dealership :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

I spoke to the dealer again this afternoon and she was saying that the problem with MY10 and MY11 was that those who ordered in the limbo period didn't get any kind of scheduled build date and that they hung around in limbo in the system after firm MY11 orders started going through. She said that apparently the system allocated all order up to a certain date and then those from limbo were all allocated the last dates available which has created a situation where people who ordered in feb/march/start of april are coming out with dates after some who order in late april/May.

Ant


----------



## bryan m (Jan 15, 2010)

I had the lease company on the Phone today - I have an unconfirmed build wk31 - which means late Aug/Early Sept delivery - This is for an SL SE so I am assuming it will be a facelift with the SE kit or would they put SLine badges onto a standard model so i don't get free Xenons - guess I will find out in Sept


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

bryan m said:


> I had the lease company on the Phone today - I have an unconfirmed build wk31 - which means late Aug/Early Sept delivery - This is for an SL SE so I am assuming it will be a facelift with the SE kit or would they put SLine badges onto a standard model so i don't get free Xenons - guess I will find out in Sept


Just tell the dealer you expect exactly what you ordered, Or at least a facelift model with identical spec, as the spec is an important factor in deciding which car you want. I know I wouldnt have taken my car if after i had bought it someone had taken some of the extras off of it


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

sTTranger said:


> Yes, chris the sales manager is ace, very nice guy,
> 
> feels wierd when i complement an audi dealership :lol: :lol: :lol:


Credit where credit due.


----------



## arlurt (Feb 24, 2010)

A little good news this week...

Having been told build week 43 by Audi UK for our order placed in week 9, I got back on to the dealer. I didn't tell him what Audi UK had said, just let him get on with it, he came back with build week 38. OK, it's still a long way off, but a months improvement on Audi UK's date. Told the dealer that we weren't happy with that, and reminded him that when we placed the order he said June. Fortunately this is all written down on the order form.

The dealer suggested trying to apply pressure through Audi UK to see if there was cancelled order slot available to bump us up the line so I've eMailed Audi UK again. Still waiting for a reply, but they do seem to take a few days to get back.

Called in to see the dealer again and went through the order with him. He's accepted that June delivery was agreed and offered to take our car in next week and give us a loan car until the TT arrives. Can't really say fairer than that, good man.

He also showed us the order for the TT on the Audi system. I'd seen it on there some weeks ago as an order placed 2nd of March, but when he showed us this time it has the order being placed on the 1st of June. He's thinks that Audi might have cancelled the SE orders that were on the system when they withdrew the SE model. Now that there's an agreement to honor those existing orders the've put the orders back on but with new dates.


----------



## jashill (Nov 18, 2009)

I have now been told a possible build of October for an S-Line SE ordered in March. Pathetic really. Going to find something else instead.


----------



## arlurt (Feb 24, 2010)

That's the same information we've been given, the middle of build week 38 is 22nd of October. At the dealer's suggestion I got back on to Audi UK, but they just said there was nothing they could do to infulence build dates. We paid a deposit at the end of February, with the order going on to Audi's system on the 2nd of March. If they'd said October delivery then we wouldn't have placed the order.

Having waited so long, if we did cancel the order now we'd be waiting just as long to get something else. It's not just the delay that annoys me, it's the fact that they never let you know what's happening, you have to chase them constantly to find anything out.

I did float the idea of cancelling the order and getting something else, but at the moment my wife still wants a TT. Hope it's worth the wait, but if they move it beyond October I think her stretched patience will be at an end.


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

arlurt said:


> That's the same information we've been given, the middle of build week 38 is 22nd of October. At the dealer's suggestion I got back on to Audi UK, but they just said there was nothing they could do to infulence build dates. We paid a deposit at the end of February, with the order going on to Audi's system on the 2nd of March. If they'd said October delivery then we wouldn't have placed the order.
> 
> Having waited so long, if we did cancel the order now we'd be waiting just as long to get something else. It's not just the delay that annoys me, it's the fact that they never let you know what's happening, you have to chase them constantly to find anything out.
> 
> I did float the idea of cancelling the order and getting something else, but at the moment my wife still wants a TT. Hope it's worth the wait, but if they move it beyond October I think her stretched patience will be at an end.


That is really unexceptionable. I ordered my SE ttr (see below) I did want it for sept 1st but it's still going to be 1-2- weeks late. I would def keep hounding them. good luck :?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

davida-p said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, chris the sales manager is ace, very nice guy,
> ...


Absolutely, I also use Crawley Audi, they have supplied me with a number of cars over the years, CS i've always found excellent and Chris Courmier is a top bloke


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

Excellent customer service _always_ wins out at the end of the day...I would even pay more just for the better quality of persons who value my custom.


----------



## arlurt (Feb 24, 2010)

Over a week on and still no news on the new TT, and worse, no loan car either. The dealer says they've got authorisation from Audi UK to give us a loan car until the TT is built, but it hasn't come yet. Maybe next week...


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

arlurt said:


> Over a week on and still no news on the new TT, and worse, no loan car either. The dealer says they've got authorisation from Audi UK to give us a loan car until the TT is built, but it hasn't come yet. Maybe next week...


Err !!!!! I would be on the dealers doorstep in the morning about 5 to 9 and not leaving till i have a decent spec Audi under my Ass !!! all dealers have enough Demo cars to pass on to customers !!! :x :x :x


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

arlurt said:


> Over a week on and still no news on the new TT, and worse, no loan car either. The dealer says they've got authorisation from Audi UK to give us a loan car until the TT is built, but it hasn't come yet. Maybe next week...


Are you without a car at the moment?


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

bozzy96 said:


> arlurt said:
> 
> 
> > Over a week on and still no news on the new TT, and worse, no loan car either. The dealer says they've got authorisation from Audi UK to give us a loan car until the TT is built, but it hasn't come yet. Maybe next week...
> ...


Just about to say the same thing...who's the customer here??


----------



## arlurt (Feb 24, 2010)

Now two weeks since the dealer said they would provide us with a car until the TT is delivered, and still no car. They had said a car's normally available within the week in these situations, and have told me today they're working on it, but can't say when one will be available. How hard can it be!?

We still have the car we're trading in, but having waited 4 months, we've had to get an MoT, Road Tax, 4 tyres...

Buying a new car is meant to be a pleasant experience, but the dealer and Audi, seem intent on making it as difficult and vague as they can.

At this stage I suspect that both Audi and the dealer would be happy if we cancelled the order. They'd get a short lead time, high spec TT they could sell to someone else for more money than we shook hands on several months ago. Maybe that's why everything is such an effort.

All I want them to do is what they say they're going to do.


----------



## kingoftherodeo (Feb 10, 2010)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but...

I ordered a S line SE in Feb, 15th to be precise.

By last month I was getting pretty agitated as I was yet to hear anything. I eventually got a factory order status of Sept (end of). I was pretty annoyed but what can you do.

Anyway, the lease company said they'd ordered non SE editions in the last couple of weeks and already got build weeks so they offered to order me another car with whatever I wanted and they'd take on whichever can came last in build. So I ordered a new one about 2 weeks ago and already have a build week of 27th July. Now that's annoying huh. The lease company think Audi are delaying the SE models which would appear true.

Long story short im a happy bunny with a car arriving in 4 or so weeks with a better spec and petrol instead of diesel. So I did pretty well.


----------



## TTKeith (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry for asking but is this a particular problem with S-line models :?:


----------



## jgrive (May 16, 2010)

TTKeith said:


> Sorry for asking but is this a particular problem with S-line models :?:


Nah, it's more specific too the Special Edition S-Line, further more to those that were ordered in the MY2010/2011 Transition time it seems.


----------



## arlurt (Feb 24, 2010)

I know you can never really tell, but the dealer does seem to be doing all he can as far as the S Line SE order is concerned. It looks like you're right, it's Audi that are intentionally dragging their feet on the SE cars.

This really isn't the service I'd expect of what is meant to be a "premium brand" manufacturer. The fact that the order date has changed from 2nd of March, as it was when I first saw it on the dealer's Audi System, to 1st of June now also makes me think it's Audi that are messing about with the order.

The delivery failure on the courtesy car looks like it's down to a team effort by the dealer. The guy we've been dealing with doesn't work Wednesday, and the guy who should have sorted the car doesn't work Fridays, and between them they seem able to delay things being done by a week at a time. I try to believe that they're just disorganised, rather than deliberately obstructive...


----------



## TTKeith (Oct 16, 2007)

arlurt said:


> I know you can never really tell, but the dealer does seem to be doing all he can as far as the S Line SE order is concerned. It looks like you're right, it's Audi that are intentionally dragging their feet on the SE cars.
> 
> This really isn't the service I'd expect of what is meant to be a "premium brand" manufacturer. The fact that the order date has changed from 2nd of March, as it was when I first saw it on the dealer's Audi System, to 1st of June now also makes me think it's Audi that are messing about with the order.
> 
> The delivery failure on the courtesy car looks like it's down to a team effort by the dealer. The guy we've been dealing with doesn't work Wednesday, and the guy who should have sorted the car doesn't work Fridays, and between them they seem able to delay things being done by a week at a time. I try to believe that they're just disorganised, rather than deliberately obstructive...


I can only assume that fitting these cars in to the build schedule is causing the factory problems with switch over from 2010 to 2011 :!: Were these SE models excusive to the UK :?:


----------



## audi321 (Feb 13, 2010)

> Long story short im a happy bunny with a car arriving in 4 or so weeks with a better spec and petrol instead of diesel. So I did pretty well.


The problem seems to be with the diesels as they are the ones in demand, in view of the residuals at running costs, do you really think you did pretty well?? No wonder you got a petrol in 4 weeks, there is not the waiting time for these as no-one wants them compared to the diesels


----------



## kingoftherodeo (Feb 10, 2010)

Audi321 - is that a joke? Of course im happier and yes I did do better. It's a lease vehicle so I don't need to give a hoot about residuals. Likewise I only use my car socially so the running costs wouldn't be that much better in reality. It's lease so no car tax to pay either as its included.

The only reason I got diesel in the first place was because the lease deal was such good value. I would have always taken the petrol with s-tronic over the diesel, any day of the week. Now I have a sports car with a sporty engine.

'no one wants one' - you make me laugh :lol:


----------



## audi321 (Feb 13, 2010)

Diesel waiting time = >30 weeks
Petrol waiting time - <4 weeks

Doesn't that tell you something? There's only 2 possible reasons for this - Supply or Demand. Now as far as I know, Audi haven't had a problem making their diesel engines to create a bachlog, which only leaves on option....Demand.

My dealer tried to talk me out of the diesel cos "they're like rocking horse s... to get, have you thought about the petrol model"

If you've managed to get a car within 4 weeks then that means there's a pile of them somewhere. Read the thread....people are waiting 6 months for their car to be built are you suddenly saying that you've got one in 4 weeks?

The diesel is outselling the petrol by 6:1 my dealer said. I'm only going by what I've been told sorry. If you're happy then that's fine, I just wouldn't go as far as saying you've done well as there's nothing special about the deal. In fact you've gone from getting the 2011MY in diesel (September), to a 2010MY in Petrol (August) for the sake of 6 weeks wait? Whichever way I look at it, I don't think you've done a good deal?

All IMHO of course :?


----------



## marko (Feb 27, 2006)

I ordered my Petrol TT Sline SE inMarch...and expecting delivery early October - 7 months wait. I don't think Diesel/Petrol has anything to do with it.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I would tell him to poke it look at second hand, you may even get a TT-S for the money your paying. Sell the other car or trade in but I would be so pissed off if I was you


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

done a good deal? 
[/quote]

I wish I lived in your world where petrol TTs only take four weeks to order. If mine goes to plan (and I'm not holding my breath) it will be about 5 months from order to delivery.

Why do people get so wound up about petrol or diesel? Just buy the fcuking car you want and stop trying to have dick measuring contests with the next person and enjoy your purchases ... When they finally arrive :wink:

Ant


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

audi321 said:


> Diesel waiting time = >30 weeks
> Petrol waiting time - <4 weeks
> 
> Doesn't that tell you something? There's only 2 possible reasons for this - Supply or Demand. Now as far as I know, Audi haven't had a problem making their diesel engines to create a bachlog, which only leaves on option....Demand.
> ...


4 weeks is living a dream, that's only happening if it's someone's old order. Diesel or petrol will both take around 4-5 months if you're lucky, really won't make much difference which you go for. As for the diesel outselling 6:1 I think that's probably crap as well to be honest, sounds like the dealer just wanted to sell a petrol for some reason? I mean just looking at what people have ordered on here it's around 50:50 so maybe 2:1 at best?

I ordered a petrol model in May and haven't had a provisional build week or anything yet, but then I'm in no rush so really not fussed, if it turns up in November I will be more than happy.


----------



## kingoftherodeo (Feb 10, 2010)

Either way, I don't care. I wanted petrol originally and now that's exactly what im getting. Only went for diesel as the lease deal was so good. Now i'm only paying marginally more for the 2.0 s-tronic which is far more fun.

As for a 'bad deal' I can't see your logic. It's a lease car, whether it's an MY10 or My11 makes absolutely no difference to me what so ever. I don't have to pay for depreciation etc...

I will be getting the facelift so I couldn't care less about the registration plate.

Richieshore - you're probably right although the lease company said they'd ordered a couple with similar short waits. It's being built 26th so I won't actually get it till mid August. So that's about 2 months rather than 4 weeks. Still quick though of course.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

kingoftherodeo said:


> Either way, I don't care. I wanted petrol originally and now that's exactly what im getting. Only went for diesel as the lease deal was so good. Now i'm only paying marginally more for the 2.0 s-tronic which is far more fun.
> 
> As for a 'bad deal' I can't see your logic. It's a lease car, whether it's an MY10 or My11 makes absolutely no difference to me what so ever. I don't have to pay for depreciation etc...
> 
> ...


MY10 and MY11 is the difference between the facelift or not, so if you're getting the facelift then you're getting the MY11, it's nothing to do with the numberplate. 

I think you're definitely winning and if I was in your situation then I couldn't care less if it's a cancelled order anyway, if it's the spec you want and the facelift then you are definitely winning!

Make sure you get some pics up when it turns up!


----------



## kingoftherodeo (Feb 10, 2010)

Ah I see - my bad.

Well yes in getting the facelift, already have that confirmed. It's built to my exact spec too. Maybe it's a cancelled slot they've filled, no idea.

I'm happy that I'm on to a winner and will get pics up the moment I collect.


----------



## Stuntboy51 (Jul 13, 2010)

I purchased a used TT from Crawley Audi about four weeks ago and it had a problem, they have bought it back and got me into a Diesel S Line Special Edition for the same monthly payment. I had four or five to choose from so if you guys are looking for one quickly then they could be worth a call. Obviously they are not doing massive deals as these cars are rare.

If you are not too worried about spec then a stock car could be a quick option.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Stuntboy51 said:


> I purchased a used TT from Crawley Audi about four weeks ago and it had a problem, they have bought it back and got me into a Diesel S Line Special Edition for the same monthly payment. I had four or five to choose from so if you guys are looking for one quickly then they could be worth a call. Obviously they are not doing massive deals as these cars are rare.
> 
> If you are not too worried about spec then a stock car could be a quick option.


They should be doing massive deals as a new model is out in about a month and the new S-line body kit looks way way better than the old!


----------



## Stuntboy51 (Jul 13, 2010)

The car I will get will be MY11 (The latest one) and the cars they have available are not there yet but are going to be with them for September delivery when I will get mine.

I have chosen oolong grey 2.0TDI Q S lIne Special Edition. Bluetooth and Bose. I was also told that the people that ordered their PETROL cars when the old one was around but wont get them due to MY11 changes will get the 211 PS engine instead of the old 200PS.

That has to be good news!


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

Stuntboy51 said:


> The car I will get will be MY11 (The latest one) and the cars they have available are not there yet but are going to be with them for September delivery when I will get mine.
> 
> I have chosen oolong grey 2.0TDI Q S lIne Special Edition. Bluetooth and Bose. I was also told that the people that ordered their PETROL cars when the old one was around but wont get them due to MY11 changes will get the 211 PS engine instead of the old 200PS.
> 
> That has to be good news!


Yep I ordered from Crawley in March and its due mid sept, though a build date has yet to be confirmed. Mine will be the MY11 as well...can't wait just like everyone else...just like one big kid in a sweet shop really   

Did they let you order a SE model as those have been discontinued...or is it just SE spec?


----------



## arlurt (Feb 24, 2010)

Now three weeks since the dealer said we could have a courtesy car until the TT arrived, and no news on when we might get either car.

I had a little rant at them and they've said that it's an Audi problem, not the dealer. Lots of people with delayed cars have been told they can have a courtesy car and there aren't enough to satisfy demand. He's offered either the courtesy car (when ever one is available) or £500 of options to be added to the car.

At the moment the options sounds the better package, at least we'll have them for as long as we have the car. The courtesy car is gone as soon as the TT arrives and you've nothing to show for it.

Problem is, we'd already spec'd all the items we wanted, and as it's an SE lots of the toys are already standard. Now looking at what we could add to the value of £500, extended warranty, storage pack, carpet and rubber mats... Is the warranty deal useful?

How much do dealers charge for the "Lifeshine" thing? Had said we didn't want it, if Audi don't put the paint on well enough to stand up to normal use we'll be using the warranty to have it fixed.


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

arlurt said:


> Now three weeks since the dealer said we could hav a courtesy car until the TT arrived, and no news on when we might get either car.
> 
> I had a little rant at them and they've said that it's an Audi problem, not the dealer. Lots of people with delayed cars have been told they can have a courtesy car and there aren't enough to satisfy demand. He's offered either the courtesy car (when ever one is available) or £500 of options to be added to the car.
> 
> ...


Audi charge around 350-400 for their lifeshine, expensive ouch! Check out a local firm, Mine will cost 250 GBP from a specialist firm 3 miles from my dealership.

See how much a cheap car hire is, though If Audi said they would provide a car then let them find you one. Good luck


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

arlurt said:


> Now three weeks since the dealer said we could have a courtesy car until the TT arrived, and no news on when we might get either car.
> 
> I had a little rant at them and they've said that it's an Audi problem, not the dealer. Lots of people with delayed cars have been told they can have a courtesy car and there aren't enough to satisfy demand. He's offered either the courtesy car (when ever one is available) or £500 of options to be added to the car.
> 
> ...


Lifeshine is useless, I had in on the Cupra, I got it thrown in free as part of the deal and even then wished I hadn't bothered. It was applied so badly it spoilt the newness of the car.

It makes virtually no difference to the car anyway, oh and it needs to be topped up twice a year.


----------



## arlurt (Feb 24, 2010)

Been told by the dealer that the Audi computer systems are being upgraded and will be offline for two weeks, no updates on the progress of any orders, and not to bother them until the new system is working.

I agree that the way Audi handle their orders and build dates needs an upgrade, but am rather surprised that the whole lot is out of action for so long.

Anyone else heard about this?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

arlurt said:


> Been told by the dealer that the Audi computer systems are being upgraded and will be offline for two weeks, no updates on the progress of any orders, and not to bother them until the new system is working.
> 
> I agree that the way Audi handle their orders and build dates needs an upgrade, but am rather surprised that the whole lot is out of action for so long.
> 
> Anyone else heard about this?


sounds likely to be complete TOSS - call another dealer and ask them!!! or AUDI uk

OOPS - i TAKE THAT ALL BACK - just checked with my dealer in harrogate and its is correct ,
they are changing from an old 'dialogue' system to something called MDF and will be back online approx 28th July

HTH


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

My local dealership has its systems back on line as from 2 days ago It might be staggered for some other dealerships till the end of the month by the sounds of it.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Volkswagen must have the same system as Audi dealers ,VW have been unable to process orders for the past two weeks,back on line tomorrow-monday.


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

I reckon they do as my Audi full tyre and maintenance package is through VW finance


----------



## arlurt (Feb 24, 2010)

Spoke to the Audi dealer again yesterday.

The good news is that the Audi computer system is back on line.

The bad news is that the build week has moved back to week 40 for our week 9 order. We initially had 39, then 37, now back to 40. I'd been hoping the bringing-it-forward trend would continue, but no. I hope the slip isn't related to the fact that we've chosen to take the cash rather than the often-offered and never delivered courtesy car&#8230;

Has anyone else's S-Line SE order gone back since the Audi system changeover?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't think that was the question though - since the change over in computer system, has anyone else who ordered the s-line SE hd their delivery date put back?

Ant


----------



## oxyjon (Apr 5, 2010)

Just had email confirmation from dealer that my sline special edition has a wk 40 build date and an anticipated 1st week in November delivery.

Have it confirmed that all special ed extras are on vehicle. They have had to add these in manually into the new system as it wouldn't recognise the spec.

Ordered back in mid March, so it's been a long wait !!!


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

arlurt said:


> Spoke to the Audi dealer again yesterday.
> 
> The good news is that the Audi computer system is back on line.
> 
> ...


No mine hasn't, in fact the whole of the production line is now gearing up to bolt mine together in 2 weeks time. Thinking about sending them a good luck card... :lol:


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

I find these long waits for cars amazing. I mean we are still in the tail end of a recession (?). I understood car makers were hit badly with declining sales, hence the reason for the scrappage scheme.

I think Audi must be in a good position if they have so many new cars ordered they obviously cant cope.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

steeve said:


> I find these long waits for cars amazing. I mean we are still in the tail end of a recession (?). I understood car makers were hit badly with declining sales, hence the reason for the scrappage scheme.
> 
> I think Audi must be in a good position if they have so many new cars ordered they obviously cant cope.


Scrappage was a giant con, look to see how much car prices rose during the same time.


----------



## arlurt (Feb 24, 2010)

After the latest slip to the delivery date I eMailed Audi UK again trying to find out why our build date keeps moving, and to ask them again if there's anything they can do to improve on the present 34 week gap between our order and delivery.

He telephoned back, which I don't like. If I communicate in writing I expect a reply by the same method.

He's very sorry, but there's nothing he can do. He says the failure to deliver a courtesy car is down to the dealer. The dealer says it's Audi UK. So now I'm being passed back and forth between them.

I don't trust the dealer or Audi UK any more. If I could talk my wife into anything other than a TT I'd have done so by now.

It had better be a bl**dy good car when it eventually shows up....


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

arlurt said:


> After the latest slip to the delivery date I eMailed Audi UK again trying to find out why our build date keeps moving, and to ask them again if there's anything they can do to improve on the present 34 week gap between our order and delivery.
> 
> He telephoned back, which I don't like. If I communicate in writing I expect a reply by the same method.
> 
> ...


Conference phone is your friend! If I were you I'd call up that man at Audi UK again, then patch in the manager of the dealership, get them both on the line and then tell them to hash it out with each other until you get your courtesy car. That or go into the delaership and make them phone audi UK with you there and demand it get resolved.

Failing that make yourself a huge banner explaining why audi are shit and stand at the entrance to the dealership on a Saturday with your banner....they might be willing to give you the courtesy car if you start being a nuisance!

Ant


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

arlurt said:


> After the latest slip to the delivery date I eMailed Audi UK again trying to find out why our build date keeps moving, and to ask them again if there's anything they can do to improve on the present 34 week gap between our order and delivery.
> 
> He telephoned back, which I don't like. If I communicate in writing I expect a reply by the same method.
> 
> ...


Have you asked your dealership why they won't give you a pool car until yours turns up?

Although the delivery date keeps moving was a specified delivery date mentioned on your order form or a date when you actually wanted the car by?


----------



## arlurt (Feb 24, 2010)

The order form for the car says June delivery.

The dealer said no courtesy cars were available, and when pressed said it was an Audi issue. Audi said it was the dealer.

Having waited three weeks for a courtesy car and not got one, we complained again and were offerd £500 off the price of options already specified for the car which we accepted. A bird in the hand... Didn't want to just keep hanging on for a courtesy car having no idea when it might show up or how long we'd have it.

Then the provisional build date moved again.


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

arlurt said:


> The order form for the car says June delivery.
> 
> The dealer said no courtesy cars were available, and when pressed said it was an Audi issue. Audi said it was the dealer.
> 
> ...


Having flicked through my Ts+Cs the other day i remeber there was clause saying if the car had not been delivered within 42 days of the estimate delivery date then the customer can serve a notice on the dealer demanding the car be delivered. If they do not comply within 14 days of the notice then they are in breach of contract and you can terminate and get your deposit back. I would send the notice so they are aware you know your rights and then threaten them with legal action for damages which would include car hire for the entire period you were promised a car.

I would write all of your grievance into the notice letter so that it is all on file and send the notice recorded delivery.

Ant


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

*New car delivery*
Once we've confirmed a delivery date
for your car, we'll keep you informed of
progress. Subject to reasonable notice, we'll
then deliver it to a place of your choice,
whether that's your home or place of work.
In the unlikely event of a delay, we'll provide
a courtesy car to minimise inconvenience
and keep you mobile.

Page 58 of the tt brochure


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

audi321 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> I now have it in writing from my dealer that my car that should have been a Special Edition, will now be a facelift S Line (due early Sept) and WILL have the extras that my Special Edition would have come with (i.e. 19 inch alloys, Bluetooth, Bose, Symphony, Ipod, etc) AND they will be honouring it at the old model price!
> 
> ...


I don't know if it's reading all these threads on this topic [smiley=gossip.gif] or it's been my 6 month wait..OR the outdated/latest brochures ...OR the old and new SLine spec....but can someone just detail exactly what the discontinued SE comes with: (from those who have one and for those who are waiting.

I know it has the 19" alloys, B'tooth and Bose but does it have the Ipod dock and the Symphony 6 cd multi changer as quoted above?? Thanks all.


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

The SE package did indeed include

19" alloys,
bluetooth, 
ipod conection,
Symphony radio with cd changer.

it is worth noting that the cd changer is not a separate unit, but, built into the Symphony head unit.


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

GlasgowEd said:


> The SE package did indeed include
> 
> 19" alloys,
> bluetooth,
> ...


Thanks Ed, I have found another post by Audi321 confirming thia in his car after delivery so that's good... 
I see ypu are due to pick up your SE quite soon...


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

davida-p said:


> GlasgowEd said:
> 
> 
> > The SE package did indeed include
> ...


No problem mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
The SE package was a bargain at £850. I had to spec mines to SE spec and the 19" alloys were £750 alone so basically your getting the other options for £100 :evil: 
Another benefit for you,as yours will officially be a SE model, you won't need to declare the alloys as its standard kit.


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

davida p if you audi dont come, i have a ibis white diesel s line SE roadster for sale diesel lol


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

6andy69 said:


> davida p if you audi dont come, i have a ibis white diesel s line SE roadster for sale diesel lol


If it doesn't It will be a mild inconvenience to say the least.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Spoke to a colleague in work today ref the "S"line SE that his partner was ordering,company lease car,a few months ago.Pointed out to him at the time that it was probably not available anymore and he told me today that she had had to order the new "S"line with a quoted delivery of February 2011.


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

I can't really see what you get for the S Line Versus what you have to pay for it...


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

GlasgowEd said:


> The SE package did indeed include
> 
> 19" alloys,
> bluetooth,
> ...


Does the Symphony unit come with a SD card reader in it?


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

davida-p said:


> I can't really see what you get for the S Line Versus what you have to pay for it...


It depends on whether you'd spec up the things you get with the s-line but some of the differences:

18 inch alloys (over the std 17inch)
Multifunction Steering Wheel (including paddles for s-tronic)
Lowered suspension
Rear speakers 
Short shift manual gear box
Chrome plated tail pipes
Xenons
Overall styling of the car (ie looks more like a TTS!)

The alloys alone would cost more than half of the S-line price upgrade, add the Xenons and you're at the price, plus all the other bits and pieces. For me it seemed worth it.

Ant


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

antmanb said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> > I can't really see what you get for the S Line Versus what you have to pay for it...
> ...


Personally I wanted the 19" alloys and they are nearly £1000 cheaper if combined with the S-line pack, I think you're crazy not to get it, it makes the whole car look 100 times better in my opinion.


----------



## KemlynUltra (Feb 21, 2010)

To cut a long story short.....ordered in march, clearly stating that I didn't want the titanium 19s and wanted the non titanium version in the same style at no extra cost.

So now the car is scheduled to be built on 20th sept and i find out I'm getting the titaniums. The dealer has told me that they don't know whether it is too late to change it on the system, and if they do put it through, it could knock the build date back by around a month.

The dealer is trying to tell me how good the car will look with the titaniums and that lots of people request them but cant have them because they are now discontinued. I told them to go find me someone who will swap with me then!

I'll take till tomorrow to make my call but looks like I'm going to be getting the car in November now rather than Oct.


----------



## edowen (Aug 23, 2010)

just take delivery and get the dealer to pay for full wheel refurb by a renowned outfit like lepsons.


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

GlasgowEd said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> > GlasgowEd said:
> ...


Is the Symphony radio part of the SE or is it linked with something else. I cannot seem to find where it says the Sline my11 and old SE comes with the Symphony radio?? Is the upgrade the old sline new sline or the SE option...?


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

davida-p said:


> GlasgowEd said:
> 
> 
> > davida-p said:
> ...


I think that the SE had the sound pack included which is why you get the BOSE, Symphony and ipod connector.

Ant


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes, thank Ant.
Thats the issue. The old Special Edition never stated Symphony player just the Bose speakers, ipod player and BT
So was just wondering if all the SE did come with the Symphony. :?


----------



## hawkeye (Aug 21, 2009)

davida-p said:


> Yes, thank Ant.
> Thats the issue. The old Special Edition never stated Symphony player just the Bose speakers, ipod player and BT
> So was just wondering if all the SE did come with the Symphony. :?


I still have a copy of the December 09 spec guide from when i bought my own TT-S-line SE.

It says in addition to S-Line model equipment @ £850 inc vat

19" x 9j 7 twin spoke titanium look alloy wheels with 225/35/r19
Audio and communication
BOSE sound system
mobile phone prep-bluetooth interface
Audi Symphony radio
Ipod connection


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

hawkeye said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, thank Ant.
> ...


Thanks Hawkeye. Not sure if there is anyone who has picked up an SE without symphony?


----------



## bryan m (Jan 15, 2010)

My S Line SE is at the dealers waiting for PDI and has been delayed again for another week (3 weeks for PDI so far :x ) might get it at the end of Sept after arriving at dealer end of August it is all via lease co so I can't have [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## arlurt (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Bryan,

Pleased to hear your car is in the UK at least. :roll:

When was the order placed? Our order went in 26th of February, arrived on the Audi system on the 3rd of March. We still don't have a confirmed build date, presently a provisional buld week of 40.

Good luck for early delivery!


----------



## bryan m (Jan 15, 2010)

My order was placed on 16th Feb and is now waiting for me to pick it up from the dealers on Thursday [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## arlurt (Feb 24, 2010)

Good luck with it. 

You'll have to let us know that it's got all the bits that an S-Line SE should.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Make sure stick some pics up too, I still don't think there's a MY11 S-line SE on here yet??


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

davida-p said:


> hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > davida-p said:
> ...


Well, my Sline SE did come with Symphony and all the other bits ok. I am so glad I got the folding wing mirrors as when I drive it into the garage I had to fold them manually on my last one. I must say that the black front grill really stands out and looks the biz
Also the lights have washers as well...what will they think of next :lol: :lol:


----------



## piran (Sep 16, 2010)

Is there a dashboard switch or something for the folding mirrors?
Can they be set to 'park' automatically ie in sync with the ignition?


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

the switch for mine is by the door mirrors and i have to turn it each time to fold them in. :evil: wud be gud if it folded them once you lock the car!!!


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

piran said:


> Is there a dashboard switch or something for the folding mirrors?
> Can they be set to 'park' automatically ie in sync with the ignition?


Funny you should flag that up piran. I have had the use of a courtesy A5 with folding mirrors in the run up to picking up the new one. When i turned off the ignition the mirrors folded. On the tt it doesn't and I can't seem to verify it in the manual. 
Does anybody know that when the mirrors are in the heated position, should they fold back? It seems silly to have electrically folding mirrors and you have to manually switch them to 'fold' before you turn off the ignition


----------



## bryan m (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I collected it this morning from Southampton Audi and have just driven the 200miles home, fantastic motor and it comes with all the SE bits and the MY11 changes so free xenons, not sure the interior 'enchancements' are an improvement though

Overall I'm well chuffed and worth the wait [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

bryan m said:


> Well I collected it this morning from Southampton Audi and have just driven the 200miles home, fantastic motor and it comes with all the SE bits and the MY11 changes so free xenons, not sure the interior 'enchancements' are an improvement though
> 
> Overall I'm well chuffed and worth the wait [smiley=cheers.gif]


Did you have one before Bryan?

I can say that over all a big improvement. I love the new chunkier chrome knobs, they are the same as the R8. I cannot get over how responsive the car is, (even from my last 2 year old done)its like a frustrated frightened un ridden wild horse on steroids...(is that too much) haha


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

davida-p said:


> bryan m said:
> 
> 
> > Well I collected it this morning from Southampton Audi and have just driven the 200miles home, fantastic motor and it comes with all the SE bits and the MY11 changes so free xenons, not sure the interior 'enchancements' are an improvement though
> ...


----------



## bryan m (Jan 15, 2010)

I had an A3 Sline prior to this but whilst waiting for the TT have been in a spare company car (a Honda CRV :? ) so to say it feels taught and like an unridden wild stallion is an understatement compared to what I just dropped off :lol: :lol:

The additional chrome inside is growing on me but I am generally a fan of a more understated look

What level of wind noise is present at motorway speeds - seems quite pronounced on mine at 70mph (ahem!)

Just got to remove the TDI badge over the weekend and all is good

I really wouldn't have bothered with the storage pack if i had know how vast it wasn't :x can't get the sat nav in there


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

Personally i think they have done a good job inside. The Sline seats are far more comfortable as well, I had the roof down yesterday and it was very pleasant.


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

Just realised that the electric door mirrors do not fold back when you turn the ignition off. So you have to do it before hand. I asked the dealers and they said it's because the TT has no memory facility. You would have thought having electric door mirrors they would have folded back when parked up....or am I asking too much from them :?


----------



## arlurt (Feb 24, 2010)

Do the S Line SE cars now being delivered with Xenon's as standard also get the "tinted" tail lights from the lighting pack?


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

arlurt said:


> Do the S Line SE cars now being delivered with Xenon's as standard also get the "tinted" tail lights from the lighting pack?


I don't think so. Can't see any tints on my new SE... :?


----------



## bryan m (Jan 15, 2010)

arlurt said:


> Do the S Line SE cars now being delivered with Xenon's as standard also get the "tinted" tail lights from the lighting pack?


I have no reference point but mine look tinted

Missing a rear wiper though!!


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

I have noticed that the rear spoiler seems larger with the new 'lip' it has on it. Also, it seems to look higher than on my last one...anybody else get that impression of it :?: Could be an optical illusion as it's white


----------



## arlurt (Feb 24, 2010)

I called in to see the dealer again yesterday, I always seem to do better with them face-to-face than over the phone.

The car is at the port (Emden?) and released for shipping, but he couldn't say when it would be shipped, or when it might be ready for delivery. This all seems to go against what te brochure says, where they claim that once you have a confirmed build week they will give you a provisional delivery date. Our car is past that point yet they still don't seem to know.

I think the tail lights on the white SE above are tinted. It wasn't a heavy tint and was even difficult to distinguish in the one picture I managed to find. The borchure said that the Xenon package included the "light Styling Pack" with chrome trims in the headlights and darkened rear lenses...


----------



## arlurt (Feb 24, 2010)

Another ten days gone, and today the dealer tells me that the car has made it to the UK and should be with them in the next couple of days. No word on a delivery date to us.

I really think they're missing a trick. You have to chase them down to find anything out, they never know, and always say they'll get back to you. Where as if they checked up once a week and rang (or eMailed) us with any news we'd be pleased to hear from them, especially with the good news, and believe that they were keeping an eye on things for us.

As it is, you start to believe that things only happen when you're constantly hounding them. They get sick of hearing from you and don't return your calls, and then you have to go and stand in the dealership to make anything happen.

Good customer service is easy. All you have to do is what you said you would, when you said you would. I wonder how much you have to spend on a car to get that sort of service...


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

arlurt said:


> Another ten days gone, and today the dealer tells me that the car has made it to the UK and should be with them in the next couple of days. No word on a delivery date to us.
> 
> I really think they're missing a trick. You have to chase them down to find anything out, they never know, and always say they'll get back to you. Where as if they checked up once a week and rang (or eMailed) us with any news we'd be pleased to hear from them, especially with the good news, and believe that they were keeping an eye on things for us.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you've had pretty poor service from the dealership and I would urge you write a complaint to try to get them to deal with the problem. I wrote to my dealership (Manchester Audi) for the exact opposite reason - to praise the salesperson (Zedda Ishaq) to the hilt for always calling with updates, even when the update was to say there was no update! I had calls every other day from the dealership once the car was built and then every day once the car had landed in the UK.

Think you should at least name and shame the dealership on here so that people know who to avoid.

Ant


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

bryan m said:


> arlurt said:
> 
> 
> > Do the S Line SE cars now being delivered with Xenon's as standard also get the "tinted" tail lights from the lighting pack?
> ...


You need to treat your rear window with Rain-X or similar. It helps a lot - makes the rain bead and run off and helps with condensation.


----------



## arlurt (Feb 24, 2010)

It's arrived at the deakers! Collection arranged for Thursday.

Let's hope all of my posts from Thursday on are about how brilliant it is. :wink:


----------

